# Acquittals in groom's shooting spark outrage - CNN



## Yrys (25 Apr 2008)

The hot  news in U.S. and in New York :

Acquittals in groom's shooting spark outrage



> NEW YORK (CNN) -- Nicole Paultre Bell bolted from the courtroom Friday as a judge acquitted three New York City detectives of all charges in the
> shooting death of her fiance. "I've got to get out of here," Paultre Bell said.
> 
> Justice Arthur Cooperman was announcing the verdict clearing Detectives Michael Oliver and Gescard Isnora of manslaughter, assault and reckless
> ...


----------



## mariomike (27 Jul 2010)

27 July, 2010
Update:
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2010/07/27/2010-07-27_new_york_city_settles_for_715m_in_sean_bell_police_shooting.html


----------

